# Northern Farmer's HP Stadium grow setup



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 31, 2008)

Let me say first off that these ARE NOT MY PICTURES. They belong to a guy named Northern Farmer over at icmag. 

I didn't want to post links and stuff to the other place because I think that's against the rules?

Anyway...

This is how you can maximize your yields in the space you have to grow... It's a very cool idea that northern farmer shared with the ic community. I figured I would continue to spread his idea for those who might be interested. Just check out the pics and you should be able to get the gist of it.

I'm pretty sure he uses all 1000w MH bulbs. I'm not sure exactly how many though... Either 4 or 5. Hopefully 1000w CMH bulbs come out so you can use those. They offer up a much more balanced light spectrum of red/blue all in one bulb. So no more wave affect if you use alternating HPS/MH. I'm even thinking it might be good to also use alternating CMH bulbs and HPS bulbs. The CMH will put out that really nice balanced spectrum with the UV-B light to give those buds a bit of a boost in potency. And then the HPS bulbs would just pump out that red light and hopefully add even more weight. (Sorry, my brain is just going off on a tangent right now. I have no idea if that would be better or not. I'm just curious myself and for some reason feel that might be a winning combo with lights/spectrum). I do have my own small computer case grow cab that uses this light combo of HPS/CMH lights. I guess I'll just have to see the results from that.

Now this is just one way to make your grow room produce more... If you don't have enough room you might want to consider growing vertically on racks with your lights placed vertically in a central cooltube. Then you take the racks with all the rows of pots on it and allign them around the vertical cooltube. You can really make your growing space efficient that way. I've seen absolutely impressive grows done both ways. 

And of course, these aren't the end all methods for growing. Just some clever ideas that wouldn't hurt to be aware of.


----------



## POTUS (May 31, 2008)

Very nice setup. I wonder why he didn't continue the setup for the far end? Can't do all four of course, gotta be able to get into the room...

I'm working towards the same goal with a hydro setup that will go from ceiling to floor with bulbs in the center. My goal is to have a room where the walls are FULL of plants growing towards the center where the lights are shining 360 degrees. That would result in as near to 100% efficiency as possible for a weight/per/sq ft crop.

I'm getting close to a good design. Root clogging and the resulting water spill are still a problem.


----------



## stoner (May 31, 2008)

woow, that looks really well done, how long did it take you put that together?


----------



## POTUS (May 31, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> woow, that looks really well done, how long did it take you put that together?


 
The first sentence in the post is:

"Let me say first off that these ARE NOT MY PICTURES. They belong to a guy named Northern Farmer over at icmag."

He didn't put it together.


----------



## stoner (May 31, 2008)

whops sorry bout that


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good setup. Very creative. Thanks for posting it on here. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 1, 2008)

I have seen a few setups like that if you have the room and know how to build them they work great...well take care...


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 9, 2008)

anybody running climate/CO2 control systems on grow rooms like this?

i'm workin on electrify'n my new room and am curious how others do it.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 11, 2008)

Of course they do. All it takes is your regulator and tank to deliver the proper amounts of co2 to the room. You just have to set your exhaust fans on timers so they turn off when the co2 is being released. That way the plants can bask int he co2 for a bit before the fans turn back on to evacuate the heat that will begin to build up. But you can set the timers so that this happens at set intervals throughout the day.


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

bringing this forward for more to see.


----------

